# Solved: What blade to use to cut counter top



## lexmarks567

What tool or blade do i need to cut this kind of counter.



















I need to cut it so i can get my 30 inch gas stove to fit into the opening. its looks like fake wood with some kind of lament on top. can i use a circular saw with a wood blade and tape the top of the counter to prevent damage to the finish. the counter over hangs the bottom cabinets so the stove won't fit.


----------



## etaf

That looks like a standard laminated worktop

see if this helps 
http://www.kitchensfitted.co.uk/KitchenArticles/kitchenworktops.php


----------



## Guyzer

Lex I make counter tops for a living and use a special saw and blade assy to cut them. Without it all you'll do is end up chipping the laminate even if you tape it. You can buy a special blade at any decent tool house but it won't be cheap. You also need a very good high speed saw. My recommendation to you is remove the counter top and take it to a countertop shop. For a few bucks they will cut it and put an " appliance " end cap on it. If you decide to do it yourself start the cut from the backsplash and stop before you cut through the self edge. Then finish the self edge with a scroll saw and file. You'll need a special scroll saw blade as well and make the cut from the bottom up.


----------



## JohnWill

I've installed Formica counter tops, and I've cut them with a 80 tooth carbide blade on my table saw. As far as the opening is concerned, you can finish it with a router with a carbide Formica bit, I have the straight one and the 22° bit, they do a great job. I have to say, I'd probably cut the opening a bit smaller than required and use my router and with guide to finish the opening, then trim it with the Formica bit. 

Naturally, the idea of having someone else do it is easier.


----------



## Guyzer

JohnWill said:


> Naturally, the idea of having someone else do it is easier.


And a lot cheaper if you don't already own the equipment.


----------



## JohnWill

Guyzer said:


> And a lot cheaper if you don't already own the equipment.


Well, that's certainly true!


----------



## lexmarks567

only tool i have is a circular saw with a 70 tooth carbide blade. so even if i use masking tape or ductape to cover the lament it can still be damaged from cutting. I had a jig saw but it broke.


----------



## etaf

when I had some worktops to fit, with my brother whos very good at this stuff, we purchased a worktop template for the joins and also purchased a router and blades for jigsaw and a new router, so £200. - But my brother is doing more worktops - so the outlay was worth it


----------



## JohnWill

lexmarks567 said:


> only tool i have is a circular saw with a 70 tooth carbide blade. so even if i use masking tape or ductape to cover the lament it can still be damaged from cutting. I had a jig saw but it broke.


I have to agree with the other comment, take it to someone to have the cutout done.


----------



## lexmarks567

what about this trick. cut the lament with a utility knife then heat the glue with a iron and peel the lament up then i have nothing but wood to cut. thats how you do patching on the sides.


----------



## wowzer

If you're determined to do it yourself, rent a jigsaw... no oscillation ... and use a blade that cuts on the down stroke. Put tape on the shoe of the saw to keep from scratching the laminate.


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, I can't see a jigsaw doing this job. Besides, a hand jigsaw cuts on the upstroke, and I've never seen a blade that cuts the other way for obvious reasons.

This will be a hack job without the proper tools.


----------



## Guyzer

JohnWill said:


> Actually, I can't see a jigsaw doing this job. Besides, a hand jigsaw cuts on the upstroke, and I've never seen a blade that cuts the other way for obvious reasons.
> 
> This will be a hack job without the proper tools.


We use blades that cut on the down stroke ( special order for counter top use ) but it won't matter how hard you try and avoid chipping the material it won't work on that long of a piece. I guarantee you it will chip and sometimes it isn't pretty. Our jigsaws are very fast and are professional quality, not that junk one buys for home use.


----------



## Guyzer

lexmarks567 said:


> what about this trick. cut the lament with a utility knife then heat the glue with a iron and peel the lament up then i have nothing but wood to cut. thats how you do patching on the sides.


If you use that method you are asking for trouble. You might be able to cut the laminate but it certainly won't be easy especially when you get to the backsplash. You'll also be able to see exactly where it's been cut. It will be that obvious. If you think the material is soft you are mistaken, It's actually quite brittle and will break at the drop of a hat. Then comes time to heat and lift. You could probably do that but you'll probably end up either burning or breaking the material. You'll need a professional grade heat gun because an iron won't work well if at all. If you do manage to get it lifted without breaking it will only be slightly. How do you plan on cutting the wood if you only have a fraction of an inch to work between?

Lex if your top is a tight fight and doesn't have a 45 joint on the opposite end just remove it, take it to a counter top outfit and have them cut it to length. You'll save yourself a lot of grief. We do that sort of thing for walk-ins all the time. I believe the charge is about $15.00 per. Our saw is a giant miter saw with an 18" blade that will cut pieces up to about 6 feet in width.


----------



## JohnWill

Guyzer said:


> We use blades that cut on the down stroke ( special order for counter top use )


Not something you'll find at Home Depot.


----------



## Guyzer

JohnWill said:


> Not something you'll find at Home Depot.


I'm sure you could find 'em there. We get ours from a jobber... a few hundred at a time. They go dull very fast when used on laminate.

There is something lex could do that may work. He could use a jigsaw to rough cut it and leave about 1/4" to compensate for the chipping he'll get. Once it's been cut he could use a good belt sander to take it down to the line he's drawn for the final finish. If you do that Lex make sure you hold the sander on the vertical and have the belt going downwards. We use 80 grit to start off and then 220 to finish to a clean edge. That's how we do our rounded corners.


----------



## JohnWill

Sounds like a lot of work, I'd use my router and guide.


----------



## wowzer

JohnWill said:


> Not something you'll find at Home Depot.


 They are readily available
Try Lowes... they have plenty

Bosch makes good ones with a minimum hook angle

that said. I use a down spiral bearing guided router bit with template


----------



## EAFiedler

JohnWill said:


> Sounds like a lot of work, I'd use my router and guide.


I am with JohnWill, rent a router.


----------



## bp936

I have cut several holes into those kind of countertops, Until now I couldn;t see your pictures (computer gremlins(,
BUT
I wouldn't make such a big fuss, sure you can do it, measure once, twice, 3 times, especially at the front that hangs over the counter, put masking tape exactly to the line outside, you will be cutting inside.

Get a wood cutting drill, those arrow looking thing (i never know the real names) that drill for electric cables. drill a hole an inch away from the tape on the inside, all for sides.
Take a woodcutting blade for the jigsaw, put it into the hole and start cutting towards the tape, carefully. straighten the cut, so don't curve the cutting line too much, or the blade brakes. 
cut a straight line, then, next side starting from the drilled hole again and so on.

Then you finish by cutting from the already cut straight line to the corners to make opening exact.
I used a handsander to smooth it, muscle power, Electric ones are to fast and it's easy to sand too much away.
It takes a bit longer by hand to make it smooth but you only do it once, instead of messing up the cut.

If you have the strip that usually comes with the laminate, glue it on as directed. if you don't have it, you can buy the same as just the laminate and cut your own strip. (that one I did with the knife specially made for scaring this*

If your stove has a little lip it might cover the cut counter, if not, take woodfiller, sand it smooth when dry, paint it the closest colour you can buy.

Now I cut holes for sinks and the taps, so for a stove it might be a more different with the corners, sinks had curved corners.

If I could do it, I am sure you can.


----------



## Wino

I'm so glad this thread wasn't around 8 months or so ago when I had to cutout the top of my laminate counter when I replaced my old coil cook top with a 36" ceramic smooth top - no agonizing over the job - just did it. I used my 20+ year old B&D jigsaw with a fine tooth blade and it did just fine without damaging or chipping the laminate. Of course, if it had, wouldn't make a difference since the outside flange of the cook top cover it anyway.


----------



## bp936

true
:up:


----------



## antimoth

For a rehab project, I installed countertops from Lowes two years ago. Cut them with various saws that I own. Flip them upside down, screw in a guide to keep the cut straight, and it's not hard till you get to the back splash. A circular saw won't get the whole thing, and you have to make a second cut with the same or a second saw. Finesse is needed.

The T-flange between the stove and counter top will cover any defects in the flat are, but it's the back splash where you can get a notch if the two cuts don't align.


----------



## lexmarks567

what about this tool costs $$$$ but seams better

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-6300-0...f=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1274670765&sr=1-24


----------



## bp936

nice tool, but a jigsaw would make a better straight line with a steady hand.
I think a dremmel tool spins, rotates and your cut wouldn't be straight.. I don't own one.
Maybe the experts ehre will tell you if it's good.


----------



## hewee

Nice tool but no way to guide it in a straight line. Then if your wanting to put a final finish on the end cuts you going to need a really nice straight final finish and then a way to router the edge on it also.


----------



## lexmarks567

that tool oscillates at a ultra sonic speed won't cut your hand but will cut anything else. its their version of this tool here

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-MultiMas...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1274683271&sr=1-1


----------



## JohnWill

I think for $400 you can have a new counter top fabricated!


----------



## hewee

http://www.costhelper.com/cost/home-garden/kitchen-countertops.html


----------



## lexmarks567

JohnWill said:


> I think for $400 you can have a new counter top fabricated!


they got cheaper ones sense that companys patent expired


----------



## Guyzer

JohnWill said:


> I think for $400 you can have a new counter top fabricated!


20 bucks and a company will cut it for him.


----------



## lexmarks567

yeah but i have no way of removing it and taking it someplace. i got rid of the car due to needing $1600 in repairs. it would have been cheaper to just drop in a new engine.


----------



## Guyzer

lexmarks567 said:


> yeah but i have no way of removing it and taking it someplace. i got rid of the car due to needing $1600 in repairs. it would have been cheaper to just drop in a new engine.


Lex you must know someone that could drive it to a local shop. Taking it out is the easy part. They are just screwed to the cabinets from the inside.

This is a counter top mfg in your area. Why not call them to see what they would charge to make the cut?

Natchko Inc

Address: 24238 Mound Rd
Warren, MI,
48091-5324
Business Activity: Manufacturer
Phone: 586-759-3550
Fax: 586-759-3578


----------



## lexmarks567

well i got it cut. my uncle sent me a jigsaw and a package of blades. stupid thing cuts crooked and the blade keeps jumping the guide wheel. i used the laminate cutting blade which cuts on the down stroke but i got it cut and the stove pushed back. this saw has a quick change blade thing so no tools needed to change blades. does look a little rough but its good enough. the stove JUST fits.


----------

